# Scusate il ritardo...



## Marcex7 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Ciao a tutti,
Sono Marcello detto anche carsex per qualche buontempone che abita queste pagine
Che dire di me?Equilibrio,ironia e goliardia fanno parte del mio essere milanista.
Ci si becca tra queste pagine..ciao!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Sono Marcello detto anche carsex per qualche buontempone che abita queste pagine
> Che dire di me?Equilibrio,ironia e goliardia fanno parte del mio essere milanista.
> Ci si becca tra queste pagine..ciao!



Che dire, un post di presentazione abbastanza inusuale dopo due anni e mezzo, però benvenuto Carsex (fu [MENTION=4441]Rivera10[/MENTION] a darti, in origine, quel soprannome che poi ho fatto mio  ).


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che dire, un post di presentazione abbastanza inusuale dopo due anni e mezzo, però benvenuto Carsex (fu [MENTION=4441]Rivera10[/MENTION] a darti, in origine, quel soprannome che poi ho fatto mio  ).



E dire che sono di natura puntuale in tutto.La famosa eccezione che conferma la regola non risparmia proprio nessuno


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2021)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Sono Marcello detto anche carsex per qualche buontempone che abita queste pagine
> Che dire di me?Equilibrio,ironia e goliardia fanno parte del mio essere milanista.
> Ci si becca tra queste pagine..ciao!



Benvenuto fratello!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> E dire che sono di natura puntuale in tutto.La famosa eccezione che conferma la regola non risparmia proprio nessuno



Spero di rivedere qualche bisticcio tra te e Rivera, mi facevate cappottare dal ridere.


----------



## Raryof (21 Gennaio 2021)

Ti avevano ibernato in attesa della fine del Giannino?


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Sono Marcello detto anche carsex per qualche buontempone che abita queste pagine
> Che dire di me?Equilibrio,ironia e goliardia fanno parte del mio essere milanista.
> Ci si becca tra queste pagine..ciao!



Se quest'anno vinciamo lo scudetto non ti dimenticare di festeggiare quando saremo nel 2023.


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Sono Marcello detto anche carsex per qualche buontempone che abita queste pagine
> Che dire di me?Equilibrio,ironia e goliardia fanno parte del mio essere milanista.
> Ci si becca tra queste pagine..ciao!



E come scordarsi del mitico Carsex! Benvenuto!


----------



## Maravich49 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Benvenuto, piacere


----------

